# engine code... p1614 & p1448 .. anyone know what it could be???



## kongee (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi,

I just purchased this car 2 weeks ago and the engine came on already. this is 02 spec v. I have 2 codes, p1614 and p1448.

P1614 = SBDS Interactive Codes
P1448 = EVAP Canister Vent Control Valve (Open)


Does anyone know how to fix anyone of them??? I'm really worry about the P1614. The guy told me i have to replace my ecu.


----------



## chuckie902 (Jun 28, 2006)

go to C A N O B D 2 . C O M
the can give u a error code translation


----------

